# Humane Society of Indianapolis



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Is anybody familiar with them? Ever worked with them or adopted a dog from them?

There is a 3 month old (although she looks bigger/older than that) on their website. This girlie could potentially be a good fit in my house, but I'm 2 1/2 or so hours away when I'm not snowed in east of Cincinnati! I emailed them, but after all, it's Saturday night.

I have decided that I want to rescue instead of purchasing from a breeder, and am looking for a solid black or dark sable female or smaller male, preferably 6-9 monhts old. I want to do agility (like I do with the 3 dogs that I currently have) and maybe obedience/rally/tracking; I'm looking for a young dog with ball/toy drive, good with other dogs of all sizes...I know, picky, picky!









I really wanted to be able to do xrays, but I know that's not going to be possible with a pound/shelter dog. My dogs are first and foremost my pets, but I don't want to start out with hip or elbow issues.

~Kristin


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kristin,
I'd be willing to bet that Melody Miller (Central Indiana GSD Rescue) has worked with them. Her board name here is mmiller and her email is in her profile.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, I've emailed Melody.

Darn snow! If it weren't for the crappy weather, I'd hop in the car tomorrow and go check her out for myself!!

~Kristin


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My friend has four dogs she adopted there. I never heard anything bad. The place is very clean and all the dogs my friend got were what they said they were. One was supposed to have food aggression but neverdisplayed any at my friends house.

Another friend was declined for adoption because her dogs sleep outside. (I thought that was good they TRY to screen).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you SO MUCH for deciding to adopt/rescue, rather than purchase from a breeder. there are so many and the need is so great! thank you again!


----------

